# Hat - Lara Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a chic hat perfect for both dressy and jeans-t outfits. Its not a slouchy hat; its not a pillbox hat. Its an in-between hat. The hat band has a lovely Aran braid bordered by a mock I-cord.

This pattern is a two-in-one pattern. You can knit only the headband portion for a classy ear warmer/headband and you can knit the hat.

$4.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/174199316/pattern-knit-hat-and-headband-pattern?ref=shop_home_active

Also in my Raverly shop.


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

Love the hat. What a beautiful design. I like your new avatar,


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful...lovely design and knitting, as always! 
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Love it!!!! I'm not surprised, I love all of your designs. You are a natural


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Love the braided band, SG. So pretty!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Love itxx


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

I live in the UK. What weight yarn is this? It looks more than Double Knit, is it Aran weight? 
Thank you!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It is worsted weight # 4

Here's a chart

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html

So, yes, Aran.



suereid said:


> I live in the UK. What weight yarn is this? It looks more than Double Knit, is it Aran weight?
> Thank you!


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> It is worsted weight # 4
> 
> Here's a chart
> 
> ...


Thank you for your speedy reply!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovin' the braid! :thumbup:


----------



## sall42 (Dec 4, 2011)

Is this a difficult pattern Southern Girl??


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Love it! another great design


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

A really nice pattern, great job!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It is not a pattern for beginners. BUT if you have knitted in the round and have made cables, it is not difficult. The cables are not wide cables so it is easier.

The mock i-Cord is just purls and knits and moving your yarn to front or back as indicated in the pattern.

If you have specific questions about the stitches, let me know.

Several people have already knit this pattern and they like it.



sall42 said:


> Is this a difficult pattern Southern Girl??


----------



## sall42 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok thank you Southerngirl, I have knitted in the round done cables quite a bit too, so will see about purchasing your pattern, I beleive it was on Etsy and Ravelry?

Sall 42


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lovely! It is beautiful! ;0)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes it is.



sall42 said:


> Ok thank you Southerngirl, I have knitted in the round done cables quite a bit too, so will see about purchasing your pattern, I beleive it was on Etsy and Ravelry?
> 
> Sall 42


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd like to see the top view if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the headband!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

It's time for me to learn the cable stitch. Your designs are so elegant.


SouthernGirl said:


> This is a chic hat perfect for both dressy and jeans-t outfits. Its not a slouchy hat; its not a pillbox hat. Its an in-between hat. The hat band has a lovely Aran braid bordered by a mock I-cord.
> 
> This pattern is a two-in-one pattern. You can knit only the headband portion for a classy ear warmer/headband and you can knit the hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## LilaS12 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

